#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 各位好~~~~來報到！

## 颶風之狼

各位大大好！我是新來的^^ 
我的名字是白白，請大家叫我小白就好 
什麼都不會，是一隻笨笨的小狼 
還在學習畫圖跟寫作中，希望可以得到大大們的指教！

----------


## nnmushroom

非常欢迎白白的到来，白白你好，这里是蘑菇，请指教！

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

白白你好喔OwO

我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，叫我路恩就好
興趣是畫畫，歡迎交流喔~

那麼歡迎你來到樂園OwO/~

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

白白你好～
我是非你所想的靈魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或小伊默
首頁下方有個聊天室可以進去逛逛
還有要好好愛護版龜神獸
最後歡迎來到狼樂～

----------


## 弦月

白白你好OwO/
我是通稱弦月的上弦月喔
我也喜歡繪圖和寫文，目前努力中，歡迎互相交流～
然後小心別誤踩版龜神獸，有空可以來聊天室晃晃
那就歡迎你的加入～祝你在這裡玩的開心！

----------


## 帝嵐

白白你好啊～
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
歡迎你在這裡找到屬於你的一技之長喔！
那麼也在此提醒小心版規喔
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

----------


## 月光銀牙

白白你好

我是銀芽，歡迎你來到這裡

多多上聊天室來聊聊天

以上

----------

